# Deep Cycle Question



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I am considering an outboard with an alternator. Is a marine grade deep cycle battery a good idea, or is a regular starting battery enough? At some point I will prob add a trolling motor and maybe a radio for some tunes.


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

My experience is that a outboard motor with an alternator barely keeps a starting battery charged.....if you add trolling motor and some electronics you will need 2 batteries, a deep cycle and a starting battery.........my 2 cents.....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

see section: Deep Cycle Battery as a Starting Battery? 

http://www.windsun.com/Batteries/Battery_FAQ.htm


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Good info there!
The engine I am looking at has the manual pull start and the alternator is an option. My thinking was, the alt would charge a standard car battery enough by running the engine to the fishing spot then using the battery for the trolling motor, electronics, ect. then it would charge up the battery going to the next spot....and so on. I am thinking that a deep cycle might not be the way go go for this. If the drain on the battery is not real great. Just trying to keep the expenses to a minimum at this point, but also thinking down the road a little bit.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Perhaps a Dekka Dual Purpose AGM ...

Put it on charge when you Bring the Boat In ... OB Alt Is good to add some charge every Little Bit Helps ... 

Dave


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I would take into account what Joe said and also there is alot of chatter on mechanic websites that the newest and greatest deep cycle batteries are overtaxing outboard charging systems and ruining the components. Like I said, this is a recent topic and not definitive but some of what is being said makes sense.

I would use it to charge your battery for your electronics and not your deep cycle. my personal opinion is that by the time your trolling motor is drained the bite is off anyway. Unless you have an old tired battery which would not get a significant recharge from your alternator anyway.

Also, it is not a good idea to use a standard car battery for the trolling motor. Once you drain it past a certain level it is ruined. 

My 2cents


----------

